# benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S



## janusch (8. Januar 2012)

*benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

Habe derzeit noch eine WinTV Nova S-Usb2 an meinem Rechner hängen. 
Da der USB Port dabei aber anscheinend einen Wackelkontakt hat und ich den Rechner ständig neustarten muss dass er sie wieder erkennt (einfach USB neu einstecken reicht nicht) muss eine neue her.

Habe mir (weil ich mit der WinTV zufrieden war, und das Bild glasklar war) eine WinTV HVR-3300 und WinTV HVR-4400 bestellt um zu testen welche besser passt.

Bei beiden Modellen ist das Bild sehr schlecht. errinnert mich an meinen Röhrenfernseher zu analogen Kabelfernsehzeiten.

Bei der 4400er ging sogar die Fernbedienung nicht.

Nun schick ich definitiv beide zurück. 

Mir ist die TeVii S470 ins Auge gestochen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Karte? Wie ist bei der die Bildqualität?

Bin für jede nicht ergooglete Meinung dankbar


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

ich hab ne technisat skystar hd2 und bin sehr zufrieden.
nur die software ist nicht der hit. da würd ich dvbviewer pro empfehlen, kostet grad mal 15€ und ist top!
hab bis jetzt schon einige karten gehabt und getestet. 
mein letzte, die hd2, hat mich sehr überzeugt.
nur mit usb-tv-karten hab ich nix am hut gehabt.

nutze tv karten, seit es tv-karten für den pc gibt


----------



## janusch (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

brauch zwingend eine mit PCI-e da ich keinen PCI slot mehr frei hab


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

Falsches Forum?


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*



janusch schrieb:


> brauch zwingend eine mit PCI-e da ich keinen PCI slot mehr frei hab


 aso ok
dann würd ich glatt die vorschlagen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Technisat Sky Star 2 eXpress HD TV-Tuner

kenn das teil jetzt nicht persönlich, aber die qualität müsste sehr gut sein.




Sync schrieb:


> Falsches Forum?


 ach was, da kommt auch sound und musik raus aus der karte


----------



## janusch (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

na dann werd ich die mal ausprobieren. hoffe die is nich so mies wie die beiden von hauppauge. da war ich ja echt enttäuscht


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

2 von hauppauge hatte ich auch mal, war aber auch nicht grad begeistert.
welche software nutzt du? immer die, die dabei ist?

die software macht nämlich auch viel aus.
deshalb würd ich zu dvbviewer pro raten. 
die läuft auch mit den meisten karten.
eine übersicht findest du auf der hp
DVB viewer - Features


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

Thread in das richtige Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## janusch (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

hatte wintv 6, wintv 7 und progdvb getestet, ach und windows media center natürlich welches am miesesten abschnitt


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

ok ,die hab ich auch alle durch. ne lange zeit hing ich bei progdvb bis ich dvbviewer entdeckt habe. 
nun seit über 3 jahren will ich nix anderes mehr...und das für 15€...einfach hammer


----------



## janusch (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

hab die demo davon grad ausprobiert. der gewünschte erfolg blieb leider aus


----------



## hendrosch (8. Januar 2012)

Von der Tevii würde ich dir abraten. 
Meine war mindestens 5 mal kaputt wurde zwar eingeschickt aber auch die neue ist nach 4 Monaten wieder kaputt gegangen. 
Mittlerweile ist die Garantie abgelaufen und ich blieb auf der kaputten liegen.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*



janusch schrieb:


> hab die demo davon grad ausprobiert. der gewünschte erfolg blieb leider aus


 wirklich? was hat dir denn nicht gefallen oder gefehlt?

man muss sich natürlich dran gewöhnen.

hast du denn die pciex veriosn der technisat schon bestellt?


----------



## janusch (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

yo bestellt, eingebaut, läuft. allerdings ist auch da das bild nicht ganz so gut wie bei der wintv nova usb2. schade eigentlich aber sie funktioniert wenigstens anstandslos. 

das programm bedarf für meinen geschmack zu viele einstellungen. 
selbst die fernbedienung muss man erst anlernen.


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

das ist ja das gute mit den einstellungen.
aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen 
immerhin läuft die karte einwandfrei und schnell.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

Die Qualitätsunterschiede die du da siehst können rein technisch gesehen schon nicht von der TV Karte kommen sonder nur von der verwendeten Software.
DVB-S ist schließlich Digitalfernsehen, da gibt es nur Bild oder kein Bild(bzw. Block förmige Artefakte), rauschen oder unterschiedliche Farbintensitäten kennt das Signal nicht.

Die imho qualitativ beste Software ist DVB-Viewer mit dem jeweils aktuellen Codec von Cyberlinks PowerDVD(einfach die entsprechende Demo installieren, der Codec verfällt nicht).
Aus Bequemlichkeit nutze ich am HTPC aber meist das Win7 Mediacenter. Das bekommen meine Eltern nicht so einfach kaputt, bietet alles aus einer Hand und ist nicht so aufwendig ein zu stellen.


----------



## janusch (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

habe tvbviewer te2 mitgeliefert bekommen, is der codec da auch dabei?


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

nee, standard ist nur das von microsoft dabei


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

Das ist ne abgespeckte Version, keine Ahnung ob die die entsprechende Einstellung auch bietet. Normalerweise kann man halt in den DirectX Einstellungen zum einen den Renderer(EVR dürfte ok sein) und eben auch die Codecs wählen. Da sind alle DirectX Codecs die du installiert hast zur Auswahl gestellt. Um den Cyberlink Codec zu bekommen musst du einfach die Demo von PowerDVD installieren, da wird der mit geliefert.


----------



## janusch (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

na dann mach ich das doch direkt mal....


----------



## janusch (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

keine besserung. alle renderer durchprobiert, nen neuer ist übrigens nicht dabei


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

Codecs durchprobieren, nicht die Renderer  .
Ein bisschen Googlen sagt dass bei den neuen Power DVD Versionen der Codec wohl nicht mehr allgemein als DirectShow Filter(da nimmt DVBViewer seine Auswahl her) angemeldet wird. Da hilft nur etwas basteln oder andere Codecs versuchen(z.B. ffdshow).


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

mir powerdvd 9 kann man die codecs auswählen.
habs eben selbst installiert und eingestellt.

qualität ist auf jeden fall besser geworden


----------



## janusch (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

wo kann ich dann bei dvbviewer den codec wählen?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

Hab ich doch geschrieben: In den DirectX Einstellungen.
Da du aber keine Komplettversion hast könnte(!) es bei dir auch so sein dass du nur die mitgelieferten Codecs von Technisat nutzen kannst und es diese Einstellung nicht gibt.


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

bei der TE version kann man sogut wie nichts einstellen.
bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob man die directx codecs einstellen kann.
ich nutze dvbviewer pro schon zu lange^^


----------



## janusch (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

ich glaub ich bin zu blöd dafür. wo stell ich das denn ein? bei dvbviewer kann ich zwar directx auswählen aber keine einstellungen dazu. würde sich im normalfall das menü befinden?
vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

So sieht es bei der Pro Version aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT:Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke  .


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

welche dvbviwer hast du denn jetzt?
mach mal nen screenshot von deinem einstellungs-menü.

so sieht es bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## janusch (22. Januar 2012)

hab jetzt beide probiert. die demo vom pro installiert. den codec von powerdvd hab ich nicht dabei. stattdessen hab ich aus verzweiflung ffdshow installiert. auch der bringt keine besserung. 
da muss man ja fast studiert haben um das bild zu verbessern -.-

ich mach ma screenshots...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/22.01.12/p1e4rvx2e18m.jpg


----------



## janusch (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

Pic-Upload.de - screen2.png


----------



## janusch (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

sind leicht übertrieben wie man sieht hauen auch die schriften nicht hin. aber im großen und ganzen sieht man dass es nicht optimal ist


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

bitte den "bearbeiten" button benutzen, danke^^

das bild bei dir ist sehr schlecht. im gegensatz zu meinem sind da welten.

mein bild: RTL, im vollbildmodus 1920x1080

Pic-Upload.de - RTL-1920x1080.png

Pic-Upload.de - RTL-1920x1080-2.png


----------



## janusch (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

so wie deins aussieht, sieht meins auch aus. deswegen bin ich ja so unzufrieden damit. unten die weisse schrift kann man kaum lesen. das hatte ich mit meiner alten nicht


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: benötige dringend brauchbare Kaufberatung TV-Karte DVB-S*

nee dann bist aber blind^^

schau doch mal auf das rtl logo. vergleiche das mal.
dein bild ist zu verpixelt.

die weisse schrift kann man nicht lesen, da das bild hochskaliert wird.


----------

